# Pop Up Canvas



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

I may inherit a 95 Jayco pop up. It looks like it will need a complete new canvas. Where is the best place to look. I am in San 
Antonio but have easy access to the Houston area as well. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## markjustmark (Oct 10, 2012)

There isn't. Google for one of the big distributors. Some sell complete others sell sections.


----------

